# Horse Shootings



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

In the last week, 5 horses and one bull have been shot in pastures and in one case, a mini at a boarding facility. 

The only hunting at this time would be birds and it's way too many for it to be bad hunters but folks are seriously on edge and I always worry when people start talking about shooting at strangers. We do have folks that check wellsites and conduct legitimate business on back roads and I'd really hate to see someone shot just because someone didn't recognize the vehicle. 

The shootings seem to be random so unless every horse owner in the county were to set up cameras, there's a strong chance they're not going to catch this person easily.


----------



## debd0712 (Aug 23, 2005)

There is absolutely no understanding the minds of some people. I just can not even fathom why anyone would consider doing something like this. I really hope they catch the person responsible for this atrocity and prosecute to the fullest extent or above.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't heard a thing about it. Is it happening in a general area or all over?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Teej said:


> I haven't heard a thing about it. Is it happening in a general area or all over?



The five I mention and the bull are with 5 miles of me. There have been as many, if not more shot less than an hour north. 

In total, I believe close to 15 head have been shot and in one case a mare was killed and her foal injured but many are being shot relatively close to residences.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about this. Unfortunately there are a lot of sickos out there. One animal might be shot by accident, this many is just a wacko who enjoys hurting something that can't hurt him back.

I hope they find who is doing this ASAP. I can't imagine how nerve wracking this is to everyone with livestock. It's not like you can keep your animals locked up 24/7.

And when they do catch him, he should be punished to the fullest extent possible. I would want to see him treated the same way he treated these animals.

Some humans make me sick!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

wr said:


> The five I mention and the bull are with 5 miles of me. There have been as many, if not more shot less than an hour north.
> 
> In total, I believe close to 15 head have been shot and in one case a mare was killed and her foal injured but many are being shot relatively close to residences.


 How horrible! I bet you are on high alert and I can't imagine how worried you are every night when you go to bed. Agree with Country MOm that I hope they catch the culprit (s) soon. lock them up and throw away the key.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> The five I mention and the bull are with 5 miles of me. There have been as many, if not more shot less than an hour north.
> 
> In total, I believe close to 15 head have been shot and in one case a mare was killed and her foal injured but many are being shot relatively close to residences.


That's way too close for comfort. Just the one mare was killed? The others injured?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

All have been killed at this point, including the bull. The mare and injured foal are further north but it seems to have started in that area first and has migrated south.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> All have been killed at this point, including the bull. The mare and injured foal are further north but it seems to have started in that area first and has migrated south.


That's terrible, I hope they find the shooter(s) soon.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's terrible, I hope they find the shooter(s) soon.


Do you have an update, wr?


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

We've had a few shot here in NY too luckily they caught the guy.. 

http://www.wktv.com/news/Two_horse_murders_under_investigation_Kirkland_family_offers_reward.html


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

How crazy. Keep your eyes open. This is far too close for comfort.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

We've had people get mad at people for whatever reason and take it out on animals.

Had Guys shoot my Dogs because their Friends got mad at me turning them into the Law.

Had someone shoot all a persons Hogs.

Had a Guy get a Ticket for Poaching Deer, he Gut shot 65 Deer.

Around here it is hard telling what people will do including burning your House down.

rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Rock, it is like you live in a time after the collapse of the country rather than before the collapse. At least you will be well prepared when the fan gets crapped on...lost of survival practice you are getting.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Too bad horses can't shoot back.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

We had a 3 year old TB mare shot and killed by a rotten neighbor kid 6 years ago. He and his pals had been shooting rifles across their pond surface, and they just "happened" to be shooting toward our property which was less than 10 feet from their pond bank. I called the parents, they said they would talk to the boys. Later that evening I heard them doing it again, then suddenly it stopped and I heard atv's ramming fast away from that area. I heard them driving the fence line a few times that night, but since all my horses had come in for dinner, I didn't think much of it because those people did stuff like that all the time. The only thing I knew was that the one mare came in with a really bad cheapest rattle, I was going to run her to the vet the next morning and thought she might have pneumonia. 

The next morning she was dead and we found a bullet hole in her side just behind her shoulder low down. It must have hit a lung and hemmoraged out overnight. I was devastated as she was a rescue I had just had for 3 weeks. With no proof, the sheriff couldn't do anything much, but our neighbors sent that son away shortly after that.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Two more were shot about a half hour north of me tonight. 

I think this is particularly odd because this is happening over a fairly wide area and there seems to be no particular pattern. Some have been on pasture, others shot close to houses and two were shot at a boarding facility. 

The numbers could be much higher than what we know because the area includes two reserves with fairly large bands of horses that aren't closely monitored. There is no common ownership it's not breed specific and some are pets while others have been pretty expensive working horses.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Sounds like some idiot is just driving around having fun shooting at defenseless animals. It's gonna be hard to catch this guy, from the sounds of things. No pattern, etc.

Be careful, wr!


----------

